
Breakthrough Prize - leephillips
https://breakthroughprize.org/news?controller=Page&action=news&news_id=21
======
williamstein
I'm amused to see Weil's name again in "... the Taniyama-Weil conjecture..."
in light of
[http://www.ams.org/notices/199511/forum.pdf](http://www.ams.org/notices/199511/forum.pdf)
When I first learned about the conjecture in the early 1990s it was always the
"Taniyama-Shimura-Weil" conjecture; when Taylor-Wiles mostly proved it, Lang
for some reason argued strongly to excise Weil's name from it, and so it was
in much of the literature since. Congrats to all the winners!

